# Chicken carcass weight



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

just wondering if anyone knows the average weight of a chicken carcass, I have tried the local butcher but he apparently doesnt have anything so im going to have to order online, just want to get an idea of what ill need and how much its going to cost to feed CJ


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I think 1 carcass is about 500g, i got some packs of 1kg and they had about 2 carcasses in and i cut them up into roughly 100g portions and each one gave me about 4-5 portions.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Think it varies a lot. I believe ours are around 300-400g. We get them from a local market (luckily we still have a weekly market here) and they are normally used for soup. They are not sold here as a "carcass" but as chicken backs. They do vary and below are a couple of examples for your information:



















Hope that helps but you should see, weight will obviously vary between the examples.


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

im stugling to find a local butcher, let alone one that sells them, the only one I know of doesnt have them, and it seems most of the butchers round here have closed down, just tried phoning one and it was some womans house phone, imagine getting a call 'hi do you sell chicken carcases' 

im looking online but its working out very expensive as CJ needs at least 800g a day, maybe more:mad2:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I get a huge bag for £1 from my butchers. 
Never weighed them but I'm guessing about 300g - 400g. 
The ones I get don't look as meaty as the previous pics. They've not got much meat left on them at all. 
Not got any in ATM else would take a pic. 

Have stuffed them with offal sometimes when giving them.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The ones from the butcher I get vary massively - between about 200g and 400g - some still have necks on, some still have wings, some are really meaty and some are not!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Just looked on a site called 'nurturing for nature'
They do 40 carcass for £10.00. Approx 200g each. 
Not ordered from here but they look ok. 

Perhaps someone else will know of them.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had them from DAF and they were about 200g each, haven't had them in a while though


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I must of been lucky then as the one's i got were huge and reeeaaallly meaty, there was even part of the wings on some and a fair bit of breast meat and the spine was all covered with quite thick meat too! got about 5 meals off each carcass :thumbup1:


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried one of my local butchers once but they told me they didn't do them. Went back in a few weeks later and spoke to a different guy who said yes no problem and proceeded to get me a bag of carcasses which weighed about 7kg from his freezer! I had to defrost them and freeze them all singly which took a while but for the £2 he charged I didn't mind. They weighed around 300 - 400g each.

Last time I went in they didn't have many carcasses but he gave me what he had plus loads of chicken wings. 

Another butcher doesn't do them as he sells/gives them to the chinese restaurants but he gives me loads of bones free so I don't mind!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

the ones i get from DAF are massive have all the organs in them and necks still attached


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks, the pictures and comments were really helpful to me as I am currently trying to cost/source a raw diet for my pup as well.


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

pogo said:


> the ones i get from DAF are massive have all the organs in them and necks still attached


DAF? I assume thats a website?


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

All my chicken wings and carcasses I get from a catering butcher . They always have loads and I pay 45p per kilo so really cheap :thumbup: its worth checking the yellow pages and calling catering butchers, mine will also order in organs or pigs trotters or other items for me at cost too 

They do vary and some I class as a half carcass (chest cavity) not very meaty weigh about 200g each. Some have what I call the 'butt bit' attached still  and very meaty, they weight anywhere between 350-500g each. I will add a couple of pics later (gotta find them first!)

DAF - Durham animal feeds have a website but also have several distributors (can be found on their website).

What area are you in? If you are within an hour from me I know a few places you can get supplies


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Retri said:


> DAF? I assume thats a website?


Durham animal feeds it's where I order in bulk from and yes they have a website


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

If you can find a chinese supermarket you'll be sorted! I get 4 for 50p


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

My friend orders from Nurturing by Nature,she's never had a problem with them,delivered on time,all meat in good condition as to say etc etc


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

I have used DAF carcases before and they weighed between 300-500g but I now get them from my butcher as he only charges me 50p for 5KG:thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Shrap said:


> If you can find a chinese supermarket you'll be sorted! I get 4 for 50p


Thats one thing my chinese supermarket doesn't sell


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok got some pics 

Yes I did buy a huge amount but was for 5 dogs  so you can see the size of them, the next pic shows orange handled scissors next to one for size comparison 

















one crammed in a bowl and the second pic i have drawn a very wonky line  to show what I class as the half (chest cavity) and the butt bit  The butt bit has a lot of meat on compared to the rest of the carcass.

















Hope that helps a little for size and differences, if not I apologise for filling your thread with mahoosive pics of chicken carcasses 

ETA - these are from a catering butcher


----------

